# Okuma Epixor



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anyone used or heard anything about a Okuma Epixor? Thinking about buying one.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

I personally love Okuma products! I get rediculed all the time on here for fishin them but I still stand by them. For some reason in the pensacola area if you dont fish penn, shimano, or van stall... You aint shit. Thats not everybodies opinion but that tends to be the trend. The epixor series is pretty good, if you want to spend a little bit more money you can also look at the Salina series or the newer avenger models. They have a blade body design which makes them alot lighter. In terms of spinning reels Okuma is very competetive. They make a great product for a great price! Hope you find something you like!


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

The epixor is a nice reel for the money. But for the same money the new Daiwa Exceler is something else to look at for an inshore reel. If you get the 3000 size you will get a really oversize spool that will outcast anything out there plus it is still only weighs about nine ounces. I am guessing that you are getting it for inshore. The Salina is aimed more at offshore fishing.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Okuma are pretty good atleast the upper end ones, I fish with the Alumina series and have had no problems so far.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

I have two okuma epixors an eb 80with a live bait systemandan ef 55a and love them both.I've used the 55a a lot with 20 lb suffix braid and its a very good reel for the price and is pretty darn smooth and have had no problems what so ever. For the price I dont think you can get a better reel.


----------



## fisherman (Oct 1, 2007)

Great reels, I love the epixor.They also have salina combos at wal-mart cheap. You should look at those as well.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

The Salinas are taking my penn's spots on the boat. Very good drag and very smooooooth reel.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

I bought one the early part of Feburary for myson on his birthday. I rigged it out on a new rod, I still have it; I gave him gift card instead.

Since then I have bought 2 more Okuma, replacing some older reels. I haven't been disappointed. Never been big on names or model numbers, I always look for line capacity and the feel of the reel on the rod.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I've got a smaller Epixor 45(?) and have never had a problem with it, caught many sheepshead and spanish mackeraland it works great. My friends also give me a hard time about Okuma but I like there stuff especially there upper end stuff (I have 7 of there reels). The only thing that could be better is getting parts, I wanted the new ergo handles for my star drag reels and had to go to Okuma directly. I called them (you can also go to there web site) and had them ship thehandles to my house. 

Ted


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been using the Okumas for several years, but prefer only the eb system with the Bait feeder option for live bait., I use the 65 and 90 series for coastal, and the eb30 inshore.

Iadvise keeping them clean and oil the secondary drag button regularly or it will freeze. Since its at the bottom of the reel, salt water collects in it and it can freeze the mechanism.

okuma has been very good about repairing these, Just send them off, they fix'em and return them. All i have ever paid is the freight to them

good Luck


----------



## jwebster98 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have 3 epixors. 1 - 65 and 2- 40. Very smooth reel and for under $50 I think its awesome.


----------



## orca3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I own 2 okumas,a convector and a SD. the SD is a 4/0 and a great reel, the convector 30 level wind is corroding like a zebco,level wind eat up,and i do clean it good after use,only used 1 season.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

> *fisherman (2/16/2008)*Great reels, I love the epixor.They also have salina combos at wal-mart cheap. You should look at those as well.


On behalf of the 8 local privately owned and operated Tackle Dealers. Wal-mart is not always cheaper. We thank you for keeping you money local. Besides, I think they have enough planes.:usaflag


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I have 2 okuma coronados that I love! I am impressed with Okuma products as well, and will take them any day over my Penn Captiva spinning reels!! We troll the Okuma graphite 50W offshore and love them too! Go with the Okuma, you will be hooked on them for good!

Bob


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

I bought an okuma salina combo a few months back at wally world for around 80 bucks. It aint bad! Hauled up a 20 pound red on it a few weeks ago. It was fun.


----------

